# Maltese Puppy Coat Texture



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Is a wavy coat normal for a Maltese puppy approximately 7 months old? Will they grow out of it and if so at approximately what age?

Thank you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

is it straight at the part and fluffly/wavy at the end? The adult coat could come in straighter, but it may not. Coat change could occur any time now. You could always try flat ironing the coat if you desire a more non-wavy look.

Welcome to SM!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Both of my girls have always had straight hair but my first Maltese had wavy hair. I got him from a BYB so I'm not 100% sure he was a "pure" Maltese.


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

The coat around her face, head, and chest is straight and silky. The coat around her bottom is poofy only at the ends but is straight at the part. When she is wet her coat is wavy. She was not bought from a BYB she has a very good pedigree and is AKC registered. I was just wondering if the poof near her bottom will eventually grow out and when the adult coat usually grows in. I figure it will grow out, hopefully! 
Thanks!







.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

From the picture you posted she appears to have a very normal coat. The longer it gets, the more it weighs itself down and seems to be straighter. Before I started clipping my two their hair was very straight (I had London in almost full coat, and Preston's longest length was probably only 4" or so before I started clipping him). Now that I keep them in short cuts their hair sometimes is wavy, which usually happens when their hair gets wet again from rain, etc. After bath day when they are blowdried, their hair is straight.  I'm sure if I were to grow their coats out it would be straight...but I love having them short since they are so playful!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Candy is 7 mos old and her hair is very straight. I'm sure coat type varies and changes occur at different times. Is the picture you posted of her recently taken?


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes the large picture was taken December 23, 2010 she was 5 months old, she's just now turning 6 months old in January 2011.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's adorable and looks to have a normal Maltese coat to me!:wub:


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you! I just think Maltese are the cutest little things!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

My female, Pepper, has experienced 2 coat changes--one around 7-9 mos, and the other around 16-18 mos. She is cottony coat now whereas before she was much less so. My little male is silky straight and he's a year yesterday. Adorable breed for sure!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*hair*

your Maltese's hair is very pretty and as she grows so will her hair. Hair quality depends on the parents . I always comb down and start at the bottom. I have 2 7 month old boys in full coats and 3 adults in puppy cuts. Lady's hair has gotten thick and poofy over the years. she will be 6 in April. Mimie's is soft and silky and she is 2 years old.


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you Barbara! I'm considering trimming it up for the summer. Maybe not as short as a puppy cut but keeping it trimmed so she can run and play without it getting really dirty. Also what about those little hairs that don't quite stay up in the fountain? They are driving me crazy and are just now getting long enough to hang down over her eyes some if it's not in a fountain. I wonder if I should have bangs cut? :blush:


----------

